# useing a glove to get snake out



## mammino90 (Aug 11, 2011)

hi every one i know alot of people will probly have a lot of bad coments to this but i was woundering how many people use a glove to get ther snake out of the enclsoure i started a while ago coz my coastal was looking like it wanted to bite me he is not very big but is my first snake so was a bit nerves and now if i try to get him with out the glove he acks wierd but as soon as i use the glove he lets me pick him up no worries is this ok would like to know if any one else uses a glove


----------



## The Devil (Aug 11, 2011)

Why would anyone make bad comments on something that could be considered a safety matter.

I use a leather glove to remove some of my adult snakes from their cages, have done for years.
It's a lot better than having a large jungle or BHP hanging off your hand or arm.


----------



## KingSirloin (Aug 11, 2011)

I often use an oven mitt to get my female water python out.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2011)

Me too, particularly when I was getting used to handling them.


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

The Devil said:


> Why would anyone make bad comments on something that could be considered a safety matter.
> 
> I use a leather glove to remove some of my adult snakes from their cages, have done for years.
> It's a lot better than having a large jungle or BHP hanging off your hand or arm.



this is one of the worst thing i think a snake handler can do 
if your scared of it dont own it . get a lizard 
if you put your hand in and it strikes the first reaction is to pull away most time resulting in the snake doing damage to its teeth, and opening up to cancur or mouth rot , not worth the trouble it dosnt matter how big they are get to know your snake and its attidude when opening the cage use a stick and see what mood its in but never a leather glove just asking for trouble

ops forgot
safety mater for you or the snake . the snake is the one that comes off worse


----------



## nathancl (Aug 11, 2011)

not to mention using gloves mean you dont actually feel the contact between your hand and the snake and could possibly do damage to the snake by using unnecessary force etc

buy a hook


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

nathancl said:


> not to mention using gloves mean you dont actually feel the contact between your hand and the snake and could possibly do damage to the snake by using unnecessary force etc
> 
> buy a hook


 or a cat that wont scare you


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 11, 2011)

The only time i have used gloves is when i am worried about contamination. 
Then i will use disposable plastic or rubber gloves.
if you are worried about a bite when taking the snake out, get a hook ..or a lizard


----------



## Boidae (Aug 11, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I often use an oven mitt to get my female water python out.



I only use a towel when picking up my Water Python, and it goes on the ground. 
My Water never pees or poos in her cage, she will wait until I try and get her out. 
Not pretty.....

But yeah, you're going to have to get used to been bitten eventually. Its part of snake keeping. 
Trust me, once you learn to control your reflexes you'll be fine. Well with little snakes anyway. 
Handle a snappy hatchling and get used to actually been biten first. 

But if you just really dont want to be bitten, buy a hook.


----------



## Choco (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't use a glove but do use a different trick for one of my adult Jungles that is still quite snappy. Use a pillow case or hand towel and place it over his head and/or body then pick him up as soon as the pillow case is let down. You can use the pillow case to pick up the part of his body that's under the pillow case and your hand to pick up the rest of his body that is exposed. Works quite well when the whole process is done in one smooth motion.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

i can under stand a new comer thinking a glove would be a good choice but to say this 
(The devil )
I use a leather glove to remove some of my adult snakes from their cages, have done for years.
It's a lot better than having a large jungle or BHP hanging off your hand or arm. 
BAD INFO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 11, 2011)

We did the same with my coastal and looking back (shes almost 7 foot now) I was scared of a 30cm baby hatchy!! But thats okay. We are all new once and ignore the peeps who tell you not ot have a snake. Its just your initial reaction and getting over that fear. TBH what worked for my husband and I was was letting a hatchy bite us and you think. Is that it?!?! lol Then you start to lose the fear.

We handle our snakes effortlessly now and dont use hooks or gloves. We are really confident and thats really all it is. Building confidence with your snake. They will sense it too.

I used gloves cause my hands would sweat so bad and cause friction and make her jumpy which maybe your issue. Try making sure your hands are super dry and use the back of your hands as much as possible. Youll get confident but dont beat yourself up on it. Just takes time is all


----------



## Choco (Aug 11, 2011)

C.Bayo said:


> i can under stand a new comer thinking a glove would be a good choice but to say this
> (The devil )
> I use a leather glove to remove some of my adult snakes from their cages, have done for years.
> It's a lot better than having a large jungle or BHP hanging off your hand or arm.
> BAD INFO !!!!!!!!!



So your saying it's better to be regularly bitten by a large snake than avoiding being bitten altogether if you can?
That's great advice.


----------



## Wally (Aug 11, 2011)

C.Bayo said:


> this is one of the worst thing i think a snake handler can do
> if your scared of it dont own it . get a lizard
> if you put your hand in and it strikes the first reaction is to pull away most time resulting in the snake doing damage to its teeth, and opening up to cancur or mouth rot , not worth the trouble it dosnt matter how big they are get to know your snake and its attidude when opening the cage use a stick and see what mood its in but never a leather glove just asking for trouble
> 
> ...



You seem to be quite the accomplished herper, getting up people that have been in the hobby for years with untold experience. I recall you doing the same thing in the Burtons thread.


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

omg i cant believe what i am reading please some one else speak out and put these keeprs on the right track


----------



## mattyg (Aug 11, 2011)

get a decent hook. better yet make one its pretty easy


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 11, 2011)

If you can't handle it,don't have it.If it scares you and you can't get passed it,get rid of it.If you can't afford to keep it in 110% lifestyle,sell it.


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> The only time i have used gloves is when i am worried about contamination.
> Then i will use disposable plastic or rubber gloves.
> if you are worried about a bite when taking the snake out, get a hook ..or a lizard


 how does this help 



Wally76 said:


> You seem to be quite the accomplished herper, getting up people that have been in the hobby for years with untold experience. I recall you doing the same thing in the Burtons thread.


 how does this help if you cant then dont say anything i have been keeping for over twenty years just because i dont post on every thing to boost my name dosent mean i dont know the differnce between a pet keeper and amateur reptile enthusiast


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 11, 2011)

> how does this help


 he asked a question, I answered with my opinion
, ...You have a problem ??


----------



## Wally (Aug 11, 2011)

I suspect if you were a little older than perhaps twenty you'd offer your advice without dismissing everyone else in the manner in which you are.


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> he asked a question, I answered with my opinion
> , ...You have a problem ??


 sorry i only meant to quote wally not you ssssnakeman


----------



## The Devil (Aug 11, 2011)

C.Bayo said:


> i can under stand a new comer thinking a glove would be a good choice but to say this
> (The devil )
> I use a leather glove to remove some of my adult snakes from their cages, have done for years.
> It's a lot better than having a large jungle or BHP hanging off your hand or arm.
> BAD INFO !!!!!!!!!



I can't for the life of me understand why my comments would be classed as "bad info"

I can't remember when one of my adult jungles last had a bite of the leather glove. It would seem that they know that leather is not a food item.

Someone mentioned that maybe the snake would loose some teeth on leather. Well sorry, if the snake is going to loose teeth and there is a choice between my hand and a leather glove, the leather glove wins every time.

Been using a leather glove on some of my snakes for better than a dozen years so I'm not going to stop now.


----------



## KingSirloin (Aug 11, 2011)

Point 1: If you want to use a glove, use it. No harm to you, no harm to the snake. So f#@&!ng simple.
Point 2: It's plainly bloody obvious some snakes are more aggressive than others. Does this mean..."oh I just have to get bitten by that one every time I want to handle it?"
Point 3: Return to point 1.



C.Bayo said:


> ......if you put your hand in and it strikes the first reaction is to pull away most time resulting in the snake doing damage to its teeth, and opening up to cancur or mouth rot .......



I believe you've contradicted yourself here. Using a glove prevents the reaction to pull away, thus not resulting in damage to the snake if it bites a soft glove!

Anyway, back to point 1 again.


----------



## Defective (Aug 11, 2011)

i found when handling my snake she was getting use to my body oils and my smell. i only handle her when i'm happy and in a good mood because i believe she can sense my fears and pick up my vibes ( like an infant can sense its mothers vibrations) so when i'm confident Keiko is happy and just sits on my hand relaxing. when i'm tense she's a wiggle pot!!! i think having the glove as a barrier between you and your snake being able to pick up your body oils and smell in the long run, you will still get bitten and the bond you have with it won't be like the bond someone that doesn't use a barrier has. it's just an opinion. maybe try a handling sesh without the barrier. you may find as you grow more confident so will your snake


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

every one take wally76 advice 
ops thats right he didnt give any !!!!?????????
use a glove dont use a glove who cares when you get a vet bill dont wright in here whinging about mouth rot because your snake lost some teeth and and got sick
listen to what people say, some are to scare to form an opinion because of other members like wally76 putting them down with out giving any advice a number at the end of your name dosnt mean you know every thing just that you have no life and sit on forums promoting your self 
yes i will take warning for this


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 11, 2011)

C.Bayo said:


> every one take wally76 advice
> ops thats right he didnt give any !!!!?????????
> use a glove dont use a glove who cares when you get a vet bill dont wright in here whinging about mouth rot because your snake lost some teeth and and got sick


 burt wouldnt the same snake still get mouth rot and get sick if it bite u and left some teeth in your skin rather then a glove ? lol u have no idea - do u even own a snake ?


----------



## Wally (Aug 11, 2011)

Do what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Do what makes you feel comfortable.


yup


----------



## camspeed (Aug 11, 2011)

Do whatever you want just don't tell anyone you need to wear gloves cause you're scared. Oh wait you already did


----------



## cwebb (Aug 11, 2011)

my bredli python is my first snake and hes a real prick.. i made a hook out of a bent metal coat hanger, best thing i ever did, especially after today when he had a strike about 10 times a minute! hes mean haha


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 11, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> Point 1: If you want to use a glove, use it. No harm to you, no harm to the snake. So f#@&!ng simple.
> Point 2: It's plainly bloody obvious some snakes are more aggressive than others. Does this mean..."oh I just have to get bitten by that one every time I want to handle it?"
> Point 3: Return to point 1.
> 
> ...



lawyered.


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 11, 2011)

Why do all these threads turn into petty arguements, why can't all of you just agree that people have different ways of doing things?

Personally i have been told to let a snake strike me and get used to the feeling so then minimal if any equipment needs to be used (dependant on the species of course) and i am confident to handle snakes. I am fortunate enough to be buying some placid adults but may have hatchies in the near future.

I agree with using equipment such as a glove when it comes to some jungles (not all are snappy) and other larger snakes but that is to help protect the animal.

If this was me and i was happy to handle the snake with a glove and the snake was used to it and more comfortable then it would be fine but on the other hand you are not getting used to all the aspects of owning a snake and handling it.

Can you all just agree to disagree for once and actually answer this person's question without a full blown arguement?


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> Why do all these threads turn into petty arguements, why can't all of you just agree that people have different ways of doing things?
> Can you all just agree to disagree for once and actually answer this person's question without a full blown arguement?



e-thuggery is alive & well... long live the keyboard warrior.


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris_D said:


> e-thuggery is alive & well... long live the keyboard warrior.



What is that even supposed to mean? I didn't threaten anyone or anything like that, i am just sick of seeing so much of this crap happen on here and now you are doing it too.
Yes everyone is entitled to their own opinions but everyone is also entitled to have their own ways of doing things and they have the right to not be criticised about it as long as the method works and the animal is fine and healthy then why does it matter how things are done?


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> What is that even supposed to mean? I didn't threaten anyone or anything like that, i am just sick of seeing so much of this crap happen on here and now you are doing it too.
> Yes everyone is entitled to their own opinions but everyone is also entitled to have their own ways of doing things and they have the right to not be criticised about it as long as the method works and the animal is fine and healthy then why does it matter how things are done?



My apologies for a poor attempt at humour, I was merely agreeing with you in my own sad little way


----------



## saximus (Aug 11, 2011)

lol I love APS.
Get a hook. They are the bomb


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris_D said:


> My apologies for a poor attempt at humour, I was merely agreeing with you in my own sad little way



That's alright then, i am just getting really sick of all the bs that goes on in these forums. It completely defeats the purpose which is to help and share knowledge and tips with people and also having a place to discuss different topics. It doesn't surprise me that so many people don't bother replying and helping anyone anymore, they are sick of the **** they have to put up with.
We are all individuals with a common hobby and there will be many different ways of doing things and handling matters and i feel that there is no number 1 way of doing something as long as it works and does the job at hand and doesn't cause any harm then it can't be a bad thing. 

I am personally on the fence with this and think that 'each to their own' is fitting in this situation.


----------



## Wally (Aug 11, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> That's alright then, i am just getting really sick of all the bs that goes on in these forums. It completely defeats the purpose which is to help and share knowledge and tips with people and also having a place to discuss different topics. It doesn't surprise me that so many people don't bother replying and helping anyone anymore, they are sick of the **** they have to put up with.
> We are all individuals with a common hobby and there will be many different ways of doing things and handling matters and i feel that there is no number 1 way of doing something as long as it works and does the job at hand and doesn't cause any harm then it can't be a bad thing.
> 
> I am personally on the fence with this and think that 'each to their own' is fitting in this situation.




I'm interested Em1986, is your displeasure aimed at me?


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

i agree 1986 ! i gave my opinion, old school if the new school arnt allowed to talk then dont open it up for membership this thread got off track by members with no advice given and should be taken to task( warning or infraction) so it dosent get repeated on other questions and so dont newbies getting intimated by those with a higher post number 
to the first question no i don't recommend using leather glove ask your local herp vet why as they are the one,s who fix the problem


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Aug 11, 2011)

View attachment 213533


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> I'm interested Em1986, is your displeasure aimed at me?


probably because you havent help but just shot people down trying to give there advice


----------



## Wally (Aug 11, 2011)

C.Bayo said:


> probably because you havent help but just shot people down trying to give there advice



Not at all. I reminded you that it's ok to give advice without being disparaging to others. I felt you had some form in this area previously is all. At the same time I was reminding you of this I was also providing another member in a different thread some advice on an injured bearded dragon, which I'm always happy to do.


----------



## C.Bayo (Aug 11, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Not at all. I reminded you that it's ok to give advice without being disparaging to others. I felt you had some form in this area previously is all. At the same time I was reminding you of this I was also providing another member in a different thread some advice on an injured bearded dragon, which I'm always happy to do.


 still no advice in this post you haven helped one bit but to cause trouble a high number dosent mean you can stir the pot it dosnt help APS one bit just give it a bad rep

mammino 90 sorry this thread got out of hand was just giving you some advice take it or leave it , but i have heard it over and over before gloves are no good use a hook if you can better for you and better for the snake


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's how I see it (from a noob perspective as much as anything)

I don't use a glove, I probably wont. But i do use a hook................ at the moment. I may not always use it.

It's a completely natural instinct (human reflex) to pull away if something comes at you. It's the whole "BOO!" thing in a haunted house you used to visit as a kid. You KNOW it's not real, yet you still jump. Same with being flown at by a python. It is UNNATURAL........... NOT to pull away. Remaining still is a learned composure that does take time for many people to aquire.

Using a glove to decensitise oneself to a bite, instead of being bitten on the flesh and pulling away, isn't a bad thing. A glove is a consistant smell and feel and eventually some people may not use them, but others will for life...... Nothing wrong with that. And it's not to say they are for anything other than removing a snake from it's enclosure. If I wanted to, I would........ AND I'd happily cop the flack for it. It's disheartening to see so many people attacking eachother over a personal preference!

To the OP, I say do whatever makes you feel as comfortable as possible, research and try a few diffrent techniques maybe, then settle for the one that makes you and your snake/s most comfortable.


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> I'm interested Em1986, is your displeasure aimed at me?



Not at all Wally  I don't have anything against anyone on here, i am just sick of seeing this type of thing on here on a daily basis. Same crap different thread.

You give me pleasure Wally :lol: jks 
ps i haven't read half of the replies, i got through the fitst page or so and couldn't stand it anymore lol


----------



## longqi (Aug 11, 2011)

As you may see from my photo we play with Chondros etc here and hand them to complete strangers every day
Everyone who drops in comments on how placid and laid back all our snakes are
As an integral part of Bali Reptile Rescue we also handle a lot of wild and injured snakes
As Reptile Demonstrators for far too many years we have only ONE thing that has remained constant

Every single snake is removed from its viv using a cloth or a cloth bag

Our record is second to none with only one biting incident in 17 years
[young lady had her pet rat in her back pack and was bitten on the shoulder]

As far as I can tell the ONLY reason our record is so good is because of the bags
Every snake knows its bag and quickly understands that it will be handled when it sees the bag coming

We now own a hook
First time ever as I really dont think they are required for any pythons
This hook is only used for relocating vens like Cobras and Kraits
[as 50% of krait bites result in death I think using a hook there is a necessary practice]

To those who believe that pulling your hand away from a bite can damage a snakes mouth you are totally correct
That is exactly why we use the bags
If the snake is in a bad mood and strikes invariably it only hits loose cloth
Because it has not actually bitten you you feel no gut instinct to pull away
Because you dont pull away you cannot cause damage to the mouth or teeth

If any of you want to show me how you dont pull away from a snake bite using bare hands I have a lovely 4+metre retic here called The Bitch, who will let you do that every single time if you try to wake or pick her up using bare hands
[I will provide the bandages and my gf is pretty good with a needle and thread]

To those who believe you should just get a cat or dog if you cant stand getting bitten please try this method

If we have had any snake for more than two months I am horrified if it even gets slightly agitated, let alone tries tries to bite. Because either of those things means I made a mistake


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 11, 2011)

*chucks a Mr. Burns* "I bring you peace and love" :lol:
I am pretty much a complete newbie to all of this and when i first joined this forum the very first post i made i got a rude comment as a reply and almost completely gave up right then and there. The only thing that saved me and my love towards my new hobby is that i had a good friend that i leant on for info and he was fantastic!
Everyone needs to remember that others may not be as fortunate as i was and one rude comment could turn a newbie off the hobby before they really begin!


----------



## Wally (Aug 11, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> Not at all Wally  I don't have anything against anyone on here, i am just sick of seeing this type of thing on here on a daily basis. Same crap different thread.
> 
> You give me pleasure Wally :lol: jks
> ps i haven't read half of the replies, i got through the fitst page or so and couldn't stand it anymore lol



Fair enough, and um I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## mammino90 (Aug 11, 2011)

ok to all the people out ther having a go at me i am more than capable of not hurting my snake with a glove on and i also said it makes the snake feel more relaxed when i use a glove after i have picked it up i take the glove off and handle it so the snake is still getting the smell of me i dont know y so many people have to be so negative to another persons way of handling a few people have said they use gloves and to say that that is wrong and they are giving bad info is not fair and to every one who has stood up for me in some way i thank you


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 11, 2011)

I love you..

Im adopting this at home tomorrow onwards.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 11, 2011)

should keep my mouth shut, but I just gotta say...
C.B, continuously repeating "you're not offering any advice"...is also not offering advice, and it's hijacking this thread from the poor O.P. Plus, it's quite annoying to be blunt.


O.P : If my snake/s are seeming a bit confrontational, I put a bit of cloth over them, pick them up, take it off, and they're chilled as.
But of course if your snake is more than cage defensive, I'd take the devils advice; because as has been said, you wouldn't flinch then.


----------



## mammino90 (Aug 11, 2011)

and i didnt say i was scared i was nerves at first but now the snake stresses if i dont use a glove so y stress the snake out if i dont have to



C.Bayo said:


> this is one of the worst thing i think a snake handler can do
> if your scared of it dont own it . get a lizard
> if you put your hand in and it strikes the first reaction is to pull away most time resulting in the snake doing damage to its teeth, and opening up to cancur or mouth rot , not worth the trouble it dosnt matter how big they are get to know your snake and its attidude when opening the cage use a stick and see what mood its in but never a leather glove just asking for trouble
> 
> ...


 its people like u who make new people into the hoby and the forum want to get out of it u need to be more considerate to new comers


----------



## Jen (Aug 11, 2011)

Personally I have never and would never use a glove, I like to be able to feel the snake and be confident that I am holding him without crushing. If your snake is cage defensive, and using a glove is the only way you feel comfortable getting him out, but you are able to then handle it without the glove, perhaps you could try using a hook? Or just keep using the glove, as long as you are gentle there should be no problem.


----------



## shell477 (Aug 11, 2011)

I dont use any thing to handle my coastal, hes a very placid boy.
However, after i feed him, because i feed him in a plastic tub (to keep rat blood and lingering rat smells out of his enclosure) when i go to put my hand in to get him out after a feed he will strike me, thinking i am more food.

I now place a towel over him to pick him up out of the tub, and its magic, settles him down instantly!

I think each person can only take advice given to them and based on their own beliefs and morals do what they think is best for THEM. It is not up to others to force their ideals on to people, as it truly is only THEIR opinion also, (except maybe in the case of experienced herpers, but again, that is open for opinion as to who is truly experienced).


----------



## RHCP1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey people, the earth is NOT flat. Some years ago a guy came up with the idea that the earth was ROUND. Guess what, it was a different idea and he was ridiculed.

Far be it for someone to suggest a new or different idea.

I use a leather glove, have done for some time and if anyone wants to come around to show me how to get a very fisty scrubbie out without using a glove or maybe a 2 meter plus hook, feel free.

I'll set up the video camera and I figure it will keep me laughing for a couple of years.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 13, 2011)

For most snakes, as far as ive observed only bite territorially or a feeding response. I agree that using a glove means you cant feel what you are doing and cant be sure if you are being force full or not. Ive seen alot of keepers put something between the view of the snake and their hand (preferably soft like a small towel) and once picked up the animal is fine even the most aggressive specimens.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 13, 2011)

cwebb said:


> my bredli python is my first snake and hes a real prick.. i made a hook out of a bent metal coat hanger, best thing i ever did, especially after today when he had a strike about 10 times a minute! hes mean haha


Just let the babies bite you, it doesnt hurt, and they calm down pretty quick..


----------



## Joemal (Aug 13, 2011)

RHCP1 said:


> Hey people, the earth is NOT flat. Some years ago a guy came up with the idea that the earth was ROUND. Guess what, it was a different idea and he was ridiculed.
> 
> Far be it for someone to suggest a new or different idea.
> 
> ...



Don't use them now but same deal here .I now use a hook to "wake"her then go in bare handed and wrestle her out of her cage .At 4 mtrs and over 10kgs it sometimes ends up a clash of the titans. I've got no problems with people wanting to or using gloves .


----------



## damian83 (Aug 13, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> should keep my mouth shut, but I just gotta say...
> C.B, continuously repeating "you're not offering any advice"...is also not offering advice, and it's hijacking this thread from the poor O.P. Plus, it's quite annoying to be blunt.
> 
> 
> ...




i havnt had a problem, but i only have a childreni atm, and hes so chilled you scoop him out on you finger, never looked like striking....come to think of it i did a handeling course in uni a few years ago with tree snakes, whips and pythons, noone used a hook or a glove, but each to their own


----------



## turtle (Aug 13, 2011)

I think if your more comfortable with a glove, use it.. Why should anyone else careDan


----------



## nagini-baby (Aug 13, 2011)

personally i use either a hook or glove. depending on which snake im getting out. i have a sight imparement and i dont want to startle my animals and im a chicken( self admittedly) with my big guys i hook them out. with the little tackers i'm using the glove to get them out then take it off. they all think food when they see me coming but i open the tub they see the glove and the food response is gone. its my best friend. i do leave it on with one of the little guys as its still leaning to accept me however in 3 short sessions we went from 10 bites in 5 min to 2 bites in 10 min.. works for me..


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 13, 2011)

I must say that it was much nicer and calmer to see these new responses. 
I had had a crappy day the other day when i got the ****s about the replies but i'm glad the new replies are much nicer. Thanks guys for settling it all down and giving useful nice answers. Well done!


----------



## Recharge (Aug 13, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> burt wouldnt the same snake still get mouth rot and get sick if it bite u and left some teeth in your skin rather then a glove ? lol u have no idea - do u even own a snake ?


 
no, a glove of any type won't rip or tear, skin on the other hand does, and leaves far more teeth intact. 

I think he has quite a good idea of what he's talking about, you on the other hand... but good luck!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 13, 2011)

Why is every body giving someone a hard time about wearing a glove? Do you think everybody should get bitten just to prove they can handle the pain?

After my Diamond bit me for the first time I'll admit I was a little intimidated so I wore a glove when I handled her, which wasn't often really. When I realised the reason she bite me wasn't anger I made the effort to lose the glove. Never did she strike at the glove, so the thought of losing teeth in it wasn't an issue.

Now that I handle her again without a glove I am more careful about how I hold her. she is very nervous when I hold her and she holds on tight to my arms.

I say do whatever makes your experience with reptiles more enjoyable for you, not what others think you should do.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 13, 2011)

Mammino90
Don’t listen to anyone condemning you for using a glove. After a while you will gain confidence and may not want to wear one anyway. I know a few well known keepers who started off using gloves as well and so what.
There are plenty of prickly snakes that will gladly turn you into a well used dart board without using a bit of common sense. I have an Olive python that I sometimes flick a shirt onto before I reach him out especially if I sense he is in feeding mode. Been bitten hundreds of times and normally it doesn’t faze me, but bites from large pythons normally means me jumping around bleeding and whining and I don’t care for it that much. I would like to see some of these people advising to forget your gloves pull out a few of the large scrub pythons I used to own out of their enclosure with exposed flesh. Bites from huge Scrub pythons aren’t much fun.


----------



## Joemal (Aug 13, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> . I would like to see some of these people advising to forget your gloves pull out a few of the large scrub pythons I used to own out of their enclosure with exposed flesh. Bites from huge Scrub pythons aren’t much fun.



Exactly


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 13, 2011)

Geez. If it helps you and gives you confidence to handle your snake in a better way.... USE THE GLOVE LUKE!!!! (Star Wars reference...)
Does it Really matter others opinions? use a glove to get them out if its easier for you to do so, then as you gain confidence, you can lose the glove. I'm admittedly very new to this, but I have done my reading and I have asked advice, and I have had a number of bites, and I love my animals and try to do the best for them. I'm all for gloves if it helps. Diff'rent strokes for Diff'rent folks...
(and I think C.Bayo was a little "harsh" unnecessarily - but again, that IS only my opinion. Which I'm entitled to, and entitled to express... )
(Totally admire Em for speaking up)


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 13, 2011)

There is no need for gloves. A towel, cotton bag or hook is more than enough - even for the bigger animals. Yes, I have had to get a very unhappy scrub out from his cage. No, I did not use gloves. I can be a chicken ****, but the animal damaging its teeth is more of an incentive to not use gloves than being bitten and uncomfortable for a few days.


----------



## hypochondroac (Aug 13, 2011)

Even people who're used to handling snakes and being bitten don't necessarily want to get tagged every time they get out a snake.

I love snakes, i happen to hate being bitten by them or anything for that matter. I don't mind the pain element but it just seems like a waste of time allowing the snake to strike at my arms and hands when it could have been avoided. I also don't like to chance scarring my tattoos. I think someone has already mentioned it but snakes bite at a glove or a towel alot less than they do at a warm hand.. In my experience anyway.

I'll get a snake out with my bare hands if i know it's not a psychopath but using gloves is fine. That crap about hurting the snake because you can't feel it properly is ludacris, you've got to be pretty retarded to be applying that much pressure.

Once you get to know your snake you'll be able to tell whether he's ready to strike or not and you'll start getting more confident. Maybe if you get him out using the gloves and once he's out handle him without them. Being bitten while you're holding one is often far less suprising than being launched at from an enclosure.


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Aug 13, 2011)

Gees I just read all those posts.. At the end of it all Crystal has the right idea to use a hook or place a towel, piece of cardboard over its head if its a bit bitey, there 99% fine generally once out. 

People get so worked up in there responses. I find it amusing and think they should be issued a Badge so they feel special.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 13, 2011)

after a feed my jungle gets a bit fisty so i use a glove to but infront of him to strike at before i get him out of his feeding tub to put him back in his cage. after he strikes the glove he seems to realize he isn't getting anymore food and calms down.


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 14, 2011)

C.Bayo said:


> probably because you havent help but just shot people down trying to give there advice


AHAHAHAHAHA, I seriously laughed so hard at that.
That's all you've done this thread..
I've got a vicious bredli, he bites at anything that moves, i don't see the point in gloves because.. unless you've got a opening-from-the-top tank, or a tiny tank, there's still plenty of places for the snake to bite you. Also unless your superman, i don't see how you can't judge how much pressure your holding the snake with?.
Use a snake hook, There a magical thing.


----------



## StellaDoore (Aug 14, 2011)

If you're new to the game, use what's comfortable. It won't be long before the snake's used to you and you're used to it and then gloves might be completely unnecessary. When I first got my BHP I was so nervous with her and used Longqi's bag method to handle her. But after a while I realised that she's an absolute dream and use a hook to pull her head from enclosure, then use hands to lift her body. She's getting used to me, and I to her, you just have to ease into it.
Everyone here is going to have a different opinion with regards handling due to different upbringing, experience with reptiles and the individual snakes they own. As such, there's no hard and fast rule with handling. If you're comfortable and your snake is calm, then use the gloves! They must be doing something right. Best of luck mate, hope everything goes well =)


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Aug 14, 2011)

C.Bayo said:


> every one take wally76 advice
> ops thats right he didnt give any !!!!?????????
> use a glove dont use a glove who cares when you get a vet bill dont wright in here whinging about mouth rot because your snake lost some teeth and and got sick
> listen to what people say, some are to scare to form an opinion because of other members like wally76 putting them down with out giving any advice a number at the end of your name dosnt mean you know every thing just that you have no life and sit on forums promoting your self
> yes i will take warning for this



Not trying to get up ya mate,

Bruce Lee was as fast as a snake strike, I doubt any of us are as fast as he was.

He wont have time to pull back and break the snakes teeth.
UNLESS, the snake was to hang on... if its a little snake, I would assume its a defensive bite, and don't believe it would hang on.

That's just my opinion.


Anyway, I read some more of the thread and everyone seems to have moved on...

*To the thread starter
I used a glove first, as I was a little scared too, first snake now I look back and laugh...
I don't know what you mean by "acts weird" I would just put my hand in from now on and pick it up.

If the snake is a cage defensive, as other people have said, get a hook or what I did was move the log she was in, outside so she could come out at her own pace.

Another thing I did, was I placed a used shirt in the tank... assuming she would get used to the smell of me, and see me as no danger.
I don't know if it worked or not, but I never got bitten by her... it made me feel safer.

Hope this helps.*


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a yearling Bredli, he's about 700mm long & pretty cage defensive at the moment (only had him 2 weeks).... stick your hand in & everytime you get tagged. Fortunately it doesn't hurt but he does make me bleed. I haven't used a glove with him (but I've considered it), I am however trying different ways, angles etc to lift him out. Nothing has worked yet


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Aug 14, 2011)

*P.S- NOTHING* *Makes you feel more of a reptile keeper than a few snake bites.

*Pssssst...
Just between you and I,
It doesn't hurt


----------



## RHCP1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> There is no need for gloves. A towel, cotton bag or hook is more than enough - even for the bigger animals. Yes, I have had to get a very unhappy scrub out from his cage. No, I did not use gloves. I can be a chicken ****, but the animal damaging its teeth is more of an incentive to not use gloves than being bitten and uncomfortable for a few days.



Is there a great deal of difference between using a glove or as suggested a towel or cotton bag. All are doing the same job, protecting your hand!!!!!!

Can't understand why people suggest that with using a glove you can't tell how much pressure you are exerting on the snake.
Hello,hello, I work in leather gloves most days doing at times some fairly delicate tasks, never had a problem.

Use a glove, use a stick, hook, bag, towel, who cares and does it really matter. 

There is NO right way and NO wrong way, nothing suggested so far will harm your snake so whatever you are happy and confident with.

My sister has a way of handling snakes that do harm them, she uses a steel garden rake. I'm trying to convience her that pythons are harmless but as she says the horses don't know that.


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 14, 2011)

Yaknow, I've only used very light cotton gardening gloves. No need (in my case) for the big strong leather jobbies. Very very minimal risk to the animals' mouth/teeth and you can tell how much pressure you're holding with. I only used them a couple of times just to get the snake out, got a bit more confidence and don't need them anymore.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Following is an excerpt from Longqi (I am sure he won't mind) on behavioural training that he posted in another thread. I reproduce it because this explains the theory behind Longqi’s technique. Whether the rationale is correct remains to be seen but the technique has the runs on the board to support it. This also helps to explain why a covered / gloved hand helps so much. Bits and pieces of similar explanations were also posted by others.

When working with young snakes I have no doubt you can take the training one step further, when the snake is ready, and gradually dispense with any hand covering all together, with changing its inclination to not to bite. Older snakes can also have their behaviour modified through behaviour. However, their temperaments are not a malleable as when they were younguns so you may only be able to take it so far.

“If it works, do it!” has been said by numerous posters and I agree. The ultimate goal of all techniques should be the same - a calm, handleable snake. That should be the yardstick against which the technique is evaluated. Not whether you need to man up and grow a pair etc. or this is how we have been doing it for 50 years.



longqi said:


> I very rarely get tagged even though the vast majority of our snakes are wild caught
> I put this down to one thing only
> Every snake is lifted from its viv using cotton bags like small pillowcases covering your hands/lower arms
> The touch of hot sweaty human hands on nice calm snake scares the snake
> ...


 
Blue



Womaman said:


> Gees I just read all those posts.. At the end of it all Crystal has the right idea to use a hook or place a towel, piece of cardboard over its head if its a bit bitey, there 99% fine generally once out.
> 
> People get so worked up in there responses. I find it amusing and think they should be issued a Badge so they feel special.



I am afraid I must be a bit slow, because I don’t get it? Would you please explain to me what was amusing in what you refer to?


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Aug 15, 2011)

Bluetongue1 - Read the first 2 pages of this post and see if you find it amusing?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> ….I am pretty much a complete newbie to all of this and when i first joined this forum the very first post i made i got a rude comment as a reply and almost completely gave up right then and there. The only thing that saved me and my love towards my new hobby is that i had a good friend that i leant on for info and he was fantastic!
> Everyone needs to remember that others may not be as fortunate as i was and one rude comment could turn a newbie off the hobby before they really begin!


 
One has to wonder why this happens when Site Rule No.1 states: “Be nice to other members”. I have watched what happens and given it a good deal of thought. What is very clear is that in every case someone makes a negative comment (either directly or indirectly) about another member in relation to their post. This opens the door for a retort, in kind, and away we go…. 

Some members feel compelled to come to the defence of others and so get drawn into the conflict. Some act like ‘vultures’ waiting and ready to pounce for their pound of flesh. Whatever the reason for getting involved, people would not do so if it did not get personal in the first place. So no matter how justified you feel in passing even a small comment about the poster, DON’T!!!

APS should be a pleasant place to spend time pursuing our interests and interacting with like-minded people. Not a place where you have to sit through people being rude and arrogant while they indulge in name smearing and / or character assassination. To this end, I would like to suggest a more pragmatic approach to Site Rule No.1. I know from experience that if you adhere to it, it works….

ATTACK THE POST, *NEVER* THE POSTER!

Blue



Womaman said:


> Bluetongue1 - Read the first 2 pages of this post and see if you find it amusing?


 Maybe I got it wrong but if that is what rings your bell then perhaps a ticket ringside would a better investment of time that this forum.

Blue


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Aug 15, 2011)

Blue you summed it up perfect in your above 3 paragraphs. As i pointed out i found it amusing in regards to peoples responses. 

End of the day ya cant take the fear out of a newbie, merely encourage better techniques, so they can enjoy and respect the animal. 

This is the word for today..

Got my ticket to the Tiddlywinks Vs Twinkletoes 2011 all stars forum tickle comp.

Cheers for the advice Blue.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 15, 2011)

"I know some keepers with quite large collections who still use gloves because they say their snakes bite them. Or, they don’t have the confidence to handle some of their snakes at all. In my view, with a few tricks of the trade described here, this is totally unnecessary and is more a reflection of their handling skills than their herps unusual behaviour. Mind you, if you handle your snakes badly and teach them to be anxious around you, they can become pretty nasty. It has been said that you can learn a lot about a keeper from the way their snakes behave!" - doc roc.

Untitled Document

Sorry not suggesting that anyone here mistreats there snakes at all. More so pointing out the fact that using gloves means your not all that confident handling snakes haha.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 16, 2011)

alrightknight said:


> More so pointing out the fact that using gloves means your not all that confident handling snakes haha.


 
That is one sweeping generalisation you are making. Would you care to provide the evidence to support it. There a number of glove wearers who have experience and have indicated why they wear gloves and most did not say it was because they are not confident in handling their snakes. Or do you simply disbelieve all of them? Ahh, I think I know what it is - perhaps you didn’t read those posts. Yeah. That would do it! 

Sarcasm is not nice and I apologise to you for using it. However, I wished to illustrate the effect that your comment potentially has on anyone who said they wear gloves.

The issue in this thread is not about handling confidence. It is about doing what works to produce a calm response from your snake(s) when removed and handled. 

I have deliberately been bitten by a mate’s hatchy carpet. He wanted to demonstrate to me that it did not hurt, which it didn’t. Nor did I flinch when he tagged me. Being bitten by a small python is not the least bit frightening to me. However, when I take a hatchy out of its container I do not want to be bitten. A couple of months back I demonstrated to a friend how to take her snappy little stimmie out without being bitten. She was surprised that it could be done but by following some simple techniques the snake settled down fairly quickly. And that is what is the ultimate goal.

No-one minds you expressing an opinion, but when it contradicts the facts already given, don’t expect it to be warmly welcomed. 

Blue


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 17, 2011)

Good on ya Blue. I think you've hit the proverbial nail on the proverbial head. At times it appears almost a "pack" mentality on APS, which is a definite shame as it could be an encouraging rich resource for so many people who have a mutual interest. 
Why bother with in-fighting? Don't we face enough difficulty with "main stream"? By all means, express your opinion, and no-one is going to agree with everyone all of the time (how boring would THAT be?), but maybe do the old think before you post? Totally agree with Blue's point - attack the post, not the poster, and perhaps we will alleviate some of this negativity and anger?
Hey guys, Have a great night!


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 17, 2011)

Blue I realise where you are coming from, but after reading this just about every post from people who wear gloves have stated they do so because they are scared, and if you are regarding my quote, I just wanted to add some input from a respected professionals point of view.




mammino90 said:


> hi every one i know alot of people will probly have a lot of bad coments to this but i was woundering how many people use a glove to get ther snake out of the enclsoure i started a while ago coz my coastal was looking like it wanted to bite me he is not very big but is my first snake so was a bit nerves



Nerves come from a lack of confidence, the reason he uses gloves was because he was nervous and not confident at the start, and now wants to know if its soemthign people normally do, which those who have responded have mostly said its because they are *scared* or have an aggressive animal. So yes it reflects handler confidence a lot. so my apologies I realise I generalised all but I by far did not mean to.

I havent said using gloves is wrong, just means you have at one point or still do lack some confidence in handling a snake.

So Im confident my opinion still stands and does not contradict any facts given.


----------



## aspidito (Aug 17, 2011)

mammino90 said:


> ok to all the people out ther having a go at me i am more than capable of not hurting my snake with a glove on and i also said it makes the snake feel more relaxed when i use a glove after i have picked it up i take the glove off and handle it so the snake is still getting the smell of me i dont know y so many people have to be so negative to another persons way of handling a few people have said they use gloves and to say that that is wrong and they are giving bad info is not fair and to every one who has stood up for me in some way i thank you



Mate you are spot on........I have a 7 foot female Darwin that I call the bitch for obvious reasons, if you touch her in her enclosure with bare hands she goes ballistic & believe me I have been around long enough to have used the bag method.
She is reacting to the sense of feeling a living warm blooded hand trying to secure her in her domain! & she is doing everything for protection & to try & get away which also includes striking.
Easy method is to use gloves & a hook & she is able to be picked out without too much drama, once out of the enclosure I flick off one glove & swap hands & when she is OK with that flick off the other glove say a prayer & that is her therapy for the week!
If you do that she will get used to your feel & scent, dont let other people put you off, there are some nutters on here but there are also some very experienced herpers that will offer good advice.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 18, 2011)

RHCP1 said:


> Can't understand why people suggest that with using a glove you can't tell how much pressure you are exerting on the snake.
> Hello,haaello, I work in leather gloves most days doing at times some fairly delicate tasks, never had a problem…


 
I am glad someone with lots of experience can attest to that. You lose a measure of the sensitivity of your touch – not the whole lot. In picking up even a hatchy you can still feel what you are doing. You will also be using your eyes and the snake will very quickly let you know if it is being impeded, let alone squeezed, or worse, in pain. Handling is straight forward and the same applies. Wearing gloves alone is not going to result in someone damaging a python when handling – an incorrect claim!

Blue


----------



## The Devil (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking at the way this thread has gone I'm glad that mammion90 didn't ask for advise about something that could be considered controversial.

I'm a GLOVER and not ashamed to admit it. 

I even use a glove when helping to sex baby jungles. I hold them and a mate sexes them. Baby jungle are snappy and without a glove each would bite 3 or 4 times.
Multiply that by 20 or 30 and that's a lot of little bites, not a great deal of blood but a lot of itching.
With a glove they might try and bite once.
I'm pretty sure that I haven't damaged any over the 12 years or so I've been doing this.

I'm long past the stage of needing to prove how tough I am or how confident I am in handling snakes.

Us a glove, towel, bag, hook or whatever. 
Is there any definite rule as to how snakes are to be removed from cages.

Use or do whatever works for you and you're happy with.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 18, 2011)

If it makes you feel more secure and relaxed and it isn't detrimental to herps then whatever you want to do. This topic was one of the earliest ever on this site.


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 18, 2011)

I've found if I approach my snakes with a flat hand (as opposed to an object they can actually bite / grab on to), it just seems to confuse the hell out of them and they don't bother striking..


----------



## Tristan (Aug 18, 2011)

wait I'm confused, how do people think that cotton gloves are any form of protection? snake teeth are thin and sharp they will go straight through cotton, and then wouldn't you have the possible issue of the teeth getting caught in the cotton? 

i don't use gloves but my snake has never had a go at me and if it does ill take the hit hope for blood and show you all some picks and become a member of the bitten club.

leather gloves i can see would provide you with some protection but how strong are snakes teeth is there a risk to the teeth snapping on leather?

people saying that wearing gloves and pulling back is dangerous....well your correct you can damage the animal but you can do the same thing with your bare hand so i don't see how its a valid arguing point for either side of the debate.

pretty much I'm up for what ever helps keepers build there confidence as long as it does not damage or impact the health/safety of both keeper and kept (kept being the snakes  )

are any of the arguments against gloves based on facts or is it conjecture and hearsay? genuine question i mean has any one seen or done any tests to know any definitive facts about this?

personally, i just make sure the snake is aware of my presence IE i make sure its awake and has seen me before i attempt to touch it, and i use bare hands.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Womaman said:


> Blue you summed it up perfect in your above 3 paragraphs. As i pointed out i found it amusing in regards to peoples responses.
> 
> End of the day ya cant take the fear out of a newbie, merely encourage better techniques, so they can enjoy and respect the animal.
> 
> ...


 
You’ll have to forgive me on that one. I consider the bickering to be a major let down of APS. I realise if you stand back and watch these sorts of proceedings it can be rather laughable. However, I have seen people get hurt to the point where they left APS permanently. And although this spat wasn’t was not that bad, you can get some very nasty all-in bun fights that serve no-one in a positive manner.

Thank you for taking my criticism the right way and I loved your sense of humour displayed. You could say I fell of the soapbox laughing.

Cheers
Blue


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 18, 2011)

to all the people saying get a lizard, have you ever been bitten by a lizard?
my male beardy got spooked when i chased him in the yard a while ago (a plane went over and he bolted, so i had to chase him) and almost took my thumb off, went right thru to the bone 3 seperate times before i could get it out and took abotu 6 weeks to heal. (scars are still visible 2 years on).

i would rather rub myself in rat and play with my snakes that have that happen again! 

i dont use gloves, but i do pull my jumper over my hands when im getting my jungles out, why? cos they only bother striking when they see flesh,...

just cos someone uses gloves doesnt mean they have the reaction of pulling back, i lost that a long time ago, but still dont plan on losing blood everytime i approach my jungles.

each to their own i say!!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am with you, Chris! 

I have this inexplicable aversion for pain. And I am not terribly keen on the sight of blood, either. Particularly mine! Weird, I know. But as hard as I try to get into this masochism thing, I just chicken out every time. Cunningham skinks really hurt as well. The little blighters seem to hang on forever. Cop a bite from a large mother and it’s enough to wipe the smile of the toughest dial. The claws on lacies and some of the other monitors can also make a nice mess of you. As for being bitten by one… I don’t even want to go there. 


Basically that was quite a rude comment to be made as it belittles what others in the hobby are trying to achieve, are seeking to improve on or are already successfully doing. The macho approach to snake taming might get you to where you want to go. But that does not mean it is the only way or that it is the best way. I liken it the days of teaching spelling with a stick – you got a cut of the cane for every word you spelt wrong. Effective? Yes. Appropriate? ….

Blue


----------



## TurboMoped (Aug 21, 2011)

If you feel you need gloves, wear gloves. It's not going to hurt your snake.

There are obviously a few people on here who have never had the pleasure of being bitten by a 10 foot coastal with an attitude or an olive who decides your hand looks like dinner.


----------

